# Cookies für mehrere Domains bei gleicher IP



## th23 (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht genau, ob dieses das richtige Forum für meine Frage ist, aber ich versuche es einfach mal:

Ich möchte eine PHP Software auf meinem Websever einsetzen, welche zur User Authentifizierung auf (Session-)Cookies zurückgreift. Meine Seite soll nun über mehrere Domainnamen erreichbar sein, die aber alle hinter der gleichen IP Adresse liegen.

Problem beim setzen der Cookies ist nun, dass diese nur für einen Domainnamen gesetzt werden, also z.B. bei Aufruf der Seite über http://www.a.de für die Domain .a.de. Ruft der gleiche User die Seite beim nächsten mal über http://www.b.de auf (oder nutzt einen entsprechenden Link), ist er nicht automatisch eingeloggt, da das Cookie für .a.de nicht eingelesen wird (was ja auch grundsätzlich sinnvoll ist).

Kann ich dieses Verhalten nun dadurch "umgehen", dass ich die Cookies für einen IP Adresse anlegen lasse? Sind die Cookies dann für alle Domains unter der IP Adresse abrufbar oder nur wenn die IP explizit aufgerufen wird?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,
Thorsten


----------



## Gumbo (28. November 2005)

Cookies können nur für die eigene Domain gesetzt werden. Alles andere wäre eine Sicherheitslücke im Browser.


----------



## th23 (28. November 2005)

Ja, das ist klar... aber kann ich Cookies nicht anstatt für eine Domain für eine IP anlegen? Die wäre ja auch bei verschiedenen Domains auf dem gleichen Server die selber...

Beispiel:
http://www.myserver.com läuft unter der IP a.x.y.z
ebenso läuft http://www.yourserver.com unter dieser IP

Würde ich das Cookie auf eine Domain anlegen, könnte http://www.yourserver.com das Cookie von http://www.myserver.com korrekterweise nicht lesen. Wie sieht es aus wenn das Cookie auf die IP a.x.y.z angelegt ist? Können dann beide Server das Cookie lesen?


----------

